# gulfshores pier



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it me or does it seem like all the bait and the fish feeding on top of the water is going on where they placed the old fishing pier pilings? does anyone else think that if they would of brought it in closer to 100 ft instead of 275 ft that we would have more bait and fish around the pier or maybe under the end of the pier????? i have fished the pier now many years and i am very greatful to see it open again....... but .....was the old pier placement better for the boat anglers or pier anglers???:banghead


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

sounds like its better for the boat anglers. However, having read the "lead slinging" thread, im pretty sure there's some guys that could atleast get CLOSE from the pier. lol


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Part of the thinking of the biologists who have overseen this was to minimize the "entanglement episodes" with the anglers using the pier.

They want the nearby reefs to enhance the overall fish attractiveness of the area in the vicinity of the pier, not just the pier itself. Also the engineers were concerned the reefs being too close to the pier could damage pilings during a strong hurricane, and they needed a clear channel to bring a repair barge along side the pier should it need to be repaired.

As far as the bait being away from the pier last week... thatseems likely due to the vast numbers of bluefish that currently inhabit (infest) the pier. Once they are thinned sufficiently, or move out the LYs (Scaled Sardines) should return. Historically, there was always asignificant drop in the number of large LYs around the GSPPier after the spawn in June-July.Hopefully, we willstart seeing some YoY (Young of the Year) small LYs congregate around the pier in a few weeks. (early to mid August typically)

Hope this helps!


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

can you imagine how many people would stop fishing the pier if they lost $10 in gear every time they fished there because of snagging the reef?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, that's the main reason why they put the reefs 250' from the pier.

There are only a handful of anglers who fish there that can cast any where near that far.

In a week of fishing out there I saw(and heard of) only ONE entanglement episode. On Opening Day (Monday July 20) John Gaines was freelining a live hardtail that got hungup out to the southeast about 80 yards or so.

As far as I can tell so far, this is a non-issue. Theredoesn't seem to be any appreciable difference one way or another as far as the fishing being better or worse.

But time will tell...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I take newbies out on the boat they get all tied up with each other...who needs a reef..Hahaha


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it 250 feet or yards?

Hmmmm, if it is, indeed, 250 feet then that would make it just 83.33 yards........I know more than just a handful of "lead slingers" that can easily reach that distance............would love to work a three ounce pencil popper over that reef some morning......


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *MadHatter (8/3/2009)*Is it 250 feet or yards?
> 
> Hmmmm, if it is, indeed, 250 feet then that would make it just 83.33 yards........I know more than just a handful of "lead slingers" that can easily reach that distance............would love to work a three ounce pencil popper over that reef some morning......




oh gawd...don't start that debate again.



The average fisherman on the pier is just that...average. They are not holster wearing lead slingers reaching 1000 yards with $1000 rod and reel combos. :banghead


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I was told 250 <U>FEET</U> (by a state marine biologist who is in charge of the project and has dove on them theday before the pier opened). That is still within the 300 FEET Boat Exclusion Zone around the pier, but out of reach of <U>most</U> pier anglers throwing a bait.

In five straight days of fishing there, I observed NO evidence they were even there except the one time a guy had a live hardtail get entangled to the southeast.

That may change once the bluefish thin out and the LYs orient to all the structures.


----------

